# 落ちてきてやる



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Reading an interview, I`m not sure if I understood this てやる.
Mangaka was saying that at first glance people thought his manga was a _Science Fiction._
最初は読者も_SF_漫画だと思った。
この前、雑誌の編集長に会った時も、それをちょっと話したんだけど、最初はＳＦ漫画かと思ったんですよって、ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*やる*のかなって。
I`m not sure about this 落ちてきて* やる.
1- He thought maybe something would fall from space and hit [やる][Earth] ?*
2- He thought maybe I [mangaka] would make something fall from space?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Flaminius

Unless it is a typo for いる.....

I think this やる is a very colloquial light verb that means almost anything.  Probably 落ちてきて[物語が]始まる?


----------



## Joschl

方言である可能性はないでしょうか ("[...] 最初はＳＦ漫画かと思ったんです*よって*、[...]) "。
私は近畿地方の出身ではないので，詳しいことは存じませんが，例えば，大阪弁には「やる」という助動詞がある様です。元の文の「やる」は連用形「き」ではなくテ形「きて」に後続しているので，まったく別のものかも知れませんが...
村中淑子 「大阪方言の助動詞『やる』の使用条件についてhttps://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/236042877.pdf


----------



## Flaminius

おお鋭い!　この話し手が大阪出身者かどうか教えてもらうと話が進みそうですね(@Kenshiromusou: Please advise us if the speaker is from Osaka)。

論文にあるとおり、「ヤルのつきうる形としては,「動詞の連用形＋ヤル」以外に,「動詞のテ形＋ヤル」がありうる」(p 103)そうですし、「すんげー怒ってやったで」(p 100)、「鼻の穴ひろげて喜んでやるねん」(p 105)と例証もしてあるので、「何か落ちてきてやる」も同じ構文である可能性はありますね。


----------



## Joschl

GREAT! 近畿地方出身で「やる」という助動詞がある方言をお話になる方にぜひお聞きしたいですね。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Flaminiusさん, despite using that よって as んだかた*, *he's from Tokyo. 
I still don't understand this やる. 
Probably 落ちてきて[物語が]始まる?= I would never imagine that so many things could be implicit. * *
Flaminiusさん, Joschlさん, thank you very much.


----------



## KLAUSED

I don't really see anything strange or wrong with it. I read it as
ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて（戦いかなにかを）やるのかなって。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

KLAUSEDさん,Flaminiusさん, Joschlさん,どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Contrafibularity

私もKLAUSEDさんと同様、特に違和感はなく次のようにとらえました。

ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*（、という設定で漫画を）*やるのかなって。

ちなみに、私は大阪出身ですがこの「やる」は論文中でも言及されている通り、親しみを感じる相手、特に年下の人（例えばいとこや近所の子どもなど）に使うものです。たしか和歌山でも使われていた気がします。OPの例のように、宇宙や、そこから落ちてくるものに対しては使いません。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

KLAUSED said:


> I don't really see anything strange or wrong with it. I read it as
> ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて（戦いかなにかを）やるのかなって。


I don't see anything weird with: ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてくる、そして[宇宙から落ちたその何にかが]やる。


Contrafibularity said:


> ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*（、という設定で漫画を）*やるのかなって。


I've no problems with ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてくるという設定で僕が漫画をやるのかなって。
But if ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*やる*のかなって means ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*（、という設定で漫画を）*やるのかなって。, I confess I would not understand without you, because other subject and object are implicit. ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて僕が漫画　ストーリをやるかなあ。
analyzing the original phrase, I can't help thinking ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*やる*のかなって means 宇宙から落ちた何かがやる[fight?]　


🥲　相変わらず僕は頭悪い


----------



## Contrafibularity

Kenshiromusou said:


> if ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*やる*のかなって means ほんとに宇宙から何か落ちてきて*（、という設定で漫画を）*やるのかなって。, I confess I would not understand without you, because other subject and object are implicit.


That's just how I would take the sentence.  This "やる" could mean pretty much anything, as Flaminius pointed out in #4, so it's up to you how you make the sentence work.  It's probable that 何か is the subject, and to me it's as probable that the subject is the comic artist himself, as the artist is here quoting the magazine editor, who was talking about how the artist starts off the manga.


----------

